

White House Concerned about User’s Privacy, Calls in Facebook and Google - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/white-house-concerned-about-users-privacy-calls-in-facebook-and-google/
Giving due importance to the right to privacy of the users, the White House has called various internet firms to come up with stronger provisions for protecting the privacy of the consumers.
======
casca
Internet privacy is one perfectly valid area for government to get involved.
The average person has no idea about cookies, Facebook or Google tracking or
how online ads are profiling them. The sop offered from the supply side has
been to offer "opt-outs" which still track you. The more technical might use
adblock, noscript or requestpolicy, but by doing this, we're just shifting the
cost on our fellow internet users. This is not fair.

When the people's ignorance or reasonable lack of ability is being abused by
corporations, that's exactly the time for the government to step in. Not the
misguided EU cookie directive that just gives more power to the incumbents,
but a genuine ability to protect their privacy by default.

Opt out you say? Such arrogance. Your responsibility as the priests of the
electronic age* is to help your flock, not take advantage of them.

* as in you're holding exotic knowledge and power that is beyond the understanding of the average mortal

~~~
newman314
The problem is one arm appears to offer the branch of privacy whilst another
chips away at it using clauses in bills under the guise of protection for
copyright etc.

Unfortunately, it appears that continued vigilance is needed to defend against
bad laws.

------
uuilly
The government octopus is on the loose. Its tentacles pluck a software company
for questioning once every few months. Last time Google had to defend its
search algorithms before Congress. Apple's address book is a subject of
interest on the hill. And now Facebook's privacy.

The healthiest, most innovative sector on planet earth should not be summoned
by a government capable of creating SOPA and incapable of paying its own
bills. If our guys had any stones at all they would reply, "Sorry I can't make
it, I'm busy working. Maybe you should consider doing the same thing."

------
mike-cardwell
Hopefully they're giving as much weight to the opinions of organisations like
the EFF as they are to Google and Facebook.

------
droithomme
The English language used in this article could use some editing.

~~~
websagir
"could use some editing" what is your mean about this ?

~~~
droithomme
You know, I assumed your question there was a joke and upvoted you for being
humorous, but then I checked your posting record and I now see that you are
the author of various articles on that site and are posting them here.

OK, the problem is your English is really horrible. You need to seriously
improve it before you attempt to write any more articles in English.

Let's look at the second sentence you wrote in the referenced article:

> This moves in response to the growing insecurities amongst the users, where
> their browsing history is being tracked and provided to the online marketers
> and advertisers to exploit the same.

Do you see any problems with this sentence or does it seem like standard
english use to you? It's not. It seems to be following the grammatical
sentence structure of some other language, which was then mechanically
translated into English. No doubt your native tongue. You need to spend time
living in an english dominant area to pick up the right way to speak, or
perhaps read considerably more english. You need to think in english and talk
the way native english speakers do if you want to be an english language
journalist.

I don't know your native language since you've anonymized your domain info and
have no legitimate contact information on your site, which is not something
legitimate businesses do.

